# Your Goat's Name Story?



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

The weirdest named goat I have is Uhura (oo-who-RA). If any of you are Star Trek fans, you will know who Uhura is! The original actor who played Uhura in Star Trek was named Nichelle Nichols and the woman I bought Uhura from was named Nichelle, so I named Uhura after her. I usually just call her Huey or Hue Boo, just Uhura when she's being naughty!

What is your funniest/weirdest/most memorable goat name and the story behind it?


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Gertrude (Gert, Gertie), I named because it fits her rather goofy disposition.(Nubian) If she'd been named before we got her we didn't get the name.

Lottie came to us with the name "Latte'" probably because of her coloration (Toggenburg) Wife said she thought that kinda "uppity" for a goat, but she'd like to hillbillyify it to Lottie. Name suits her.

Bob


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm a first-time goat owner and my two pet boers are named Sid & Nancy. I tend to name my furchildren after rockers and these babies looked kinda punkish when first rescued. And boy howdy, did they grow into their names, the dreadful, disobedient little monsters.


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

We have an adult autistic son, and he gets the honor of naming all the animals on the farm. He's done a good job so far! Our goat's he's named, Nick (after the TV channel) Molly, and Joy-Joy. Ducks are PJ, Penny, Sammy, and Lucky. All the 15 chickens have names too


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

When I got my goats this past summer, I named them Merlin and Atticus.
Merlin was named for the sorcerer from Camelot, and Atticus, from the main character in the book "To Kill a Mockingbird".

Sadly Atticus passed away at 11 weeks old...so I had to do the naming game all over again with a new baby...who turned out to be Arthur.

I chose Arthur, because going back to the Camelot story, it went well with Merlin. 
And also as a tribute to sweet little Atticus, because in "To Kill a Mockingbird", the character Boo Radley's real name was Arthur.
Phew...got all that?


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

All mine came prenamed except for one. And he was going to be a meat goat...until my mother named him and got a bit attached! 

She named him Artie, after her father. But here is the interesting part. Her father's last name was the same as the goat breed, Boer. That is why she named him that, because the goat was a little boer goat. So he is not got eating anymore. Instead, he now makes a great companion for our buck, Georgie.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Gypsy -- "Waning Moon" is her registered name, but I called her "Gypsy" after hunchback of Notre Dame. 

Little Tyke -- before he was born I felt movement and started to refer to it as "the little tyke", since it was a kicker! Stuck. 

Patti D. -- named after the breeder that drove down and saved Patti, her brother Samuel (named after the Bible. Samuel was a son that God gave to a woman who was barren. We named him Samuel because we had not expected him to come out alive), and the momma too. I think that earned her a namesake


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I have too many goats so will only give a few 
Miakoda is one of my doelings. Her mom was named Moon, and the meaning of Miakoda is "power of the moon"
Break of Dawn aka Dawn was named that because thats about what time in the night/morning she was born. It was going to be Breaking Dawn because I like Twilight but changed it up a bit. 
One of our newest doelings is named I love Lucy, because well I do! And because she is a redhead.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Last year, there was a huge snowstorm when Eunice was about to give birth. All through the storm (which lasted all night) I kept checking on her. It wasn't until the next evening that she kidded with the first doeling born here!  We called her Snowbell, but later I read the book "Treasures of the Snow" and loved it. I finally registered her as Treasure-of-the-Snow.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I have a doe named Mygrain...she came with that name. She can be a total brat and a pain yes...but she also can be a total sweetheart and is really a big goof. I took her to the fair once, in the show ring she screamed, jumped, kicked, bit...funny thing is being led anywhere else she was totally fine. :laugh: Put on quite a show and I realized she wasn't meant to be a show goat. Back in her pen at the fair she went on to rip down decorations and eat fake, plastic flowers. :doh:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Well, a lot of mine came prenamed, but here are the ones that I have that I named. Frosty - My first goat. I saw her at the local auction. She was skinny and possibly lactating, but I saw her and said that if she went in my price range I would get her. Granted, when I first saw her, she was not looking her best, but she was a doe, I wanted a doe, and she looked like she was lactating. And, she is an absolutely GORGEOUS color. She is a rich brownish reddish color with a little black on her legs etc. and she has a frosting of very light grey/white hairs all over her. Long story short, I brought her home and after owning her a little over a year, she is no longer super skittish and is a very sweet Girl. She has had one set of kids that were absolutely precious, which brings me to one of the doelings I retained out of last kidding,

Flopsy.  Frosty had twin doelings which I named Flopsy and Mopsy. Mopsy was sold, and I kept Flopsy. She is half "Frosty"  and half Boer, and she came out with Frosty's rich red color on part of her face and one front leg, and has the thickest white fur you ever saw everywhere else. She is also incredibly curly!

Wattles - She is half LaMancha/ half Boer. She was the only goat from last kidding to have wattles... Hence the name. 

And... Hazel Boy. My wether who was also born last kidding. His name actually derived very strangely.  His Dam's name is Hazel, and she had one doeling and one buckling. So since they weren't named immediately, and we needed to call them something temporarily, we called them Hazel Boy and Hazel Girl. Hazel Girl was sold as a bottle baby, and I kept saying I would name Hazel Boy. I tried out a couple names, but Hazel Boy had stuck, and that's what he is to this day. 

Tarzan is my buck, and I guess I named him Tarzan because he looks like he should have come out of the jungle.  He looks kind of like a Gazelle or Antelope or something. Not entirely sure where his name came from. Lol


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

*My Goats' Names*

Here are the names of my present goats- Jasmine (just seemed to fit her), Stardust (mostly named after the book/movie), Honeysuckle, Skye, Willow and Marigold. Nothing too exciting I think the coolest names I've come up with for goat kids are these:Booth (as in the character in the TV show), Magic, Fresca, Chaco, Lancelot (the character in the tv show), Wrangler, Galaxy and Tex. Not the most exciting names, but they're what I came up with Looking forward to hearing everyone elses cool goaty names!


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

Our buck Reggie is short for Sir Reginald lol...one of my boys was obsessed with watch Disneys Robin Hood at the time we got our goats and there was a part in the movie were little John was disguised as Sir Reginald Duke of Chutney ...he got a kick out of that name so that's why we named Reggie, Reggie


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have a goat named Billy because she has a beard lol, another named Mule because she is hard headed and you cant lead her you have to drive her like a mule. I did have a goat named Sheep because she was fuzzy like a sheep......The rest have human or princess names, the kids name them


----------



## ktm5665 (Nov 28, 2012)

goadee..because when I named him lil Duke, no one could remember his name. So, they called him Goadee. Goatzilla is named after the fact he acts like Godzilla at times, and terrorises people with this snot blowing trick he has, then he humps your leg and makes evil noises. This may have changed, since last week he was fixed. HE's been very quiet ever since.


----------



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

Plain Jane Doe- I named her that because we do not know which doe is her mother, either Jane or Jane's daughter Shadow. They kidded at the same time and both claimed all the kids. The plain part is because she is a "plain" red doe. 

Casey's Shadow- because ever since she was born she has followed my husband Casey everywhere.

Dynamite- her tattoo is C4

Dot- ha! Just because she is spotted

Beast's Busty Beauty- her mother, Beast, had a TINY udder and was not a beauty. So I named her kid hoping she would grow into her name. She is so far


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

ETgoatygirl said:


> Stardust (mostly named after the book/movie).


OMG, I love that movie!


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

My first goat just wandered past the house Nov. 2011. I tried but was unable to locate an owner and so I decided to keep her. A close friend said I had to name her. After much consideration I decided to call her by her job description--Lawn Mower, which is my avatar. I don't have a lawn, but she does a great job (along with her friends) of keeping the weeds down.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

A lot of ours came named already, but they also have nicknames, haha...

Snow White - nickname is MEANNIE or Queen of Mean depending on my mood lol She's absolutely sweet to people, but the other does are terrified of her for reason...she's the boss and you don't dare defy her. I can trust my 6yo daughter alone with her, in fact, we've had her over 2 1/2 years and my daughter has always been able to go out with her, she loves my daughter and watches over her 

Ithma - we call her Big Mama. She's such a sweetie, and such a great mama. She's very gentle, another I can trust young kids around and know she'd never ever try to hurt them.

Madison - Ithma's daughter. This name won't make sense, but here goes.
We were trying to figure out a name for her, nobody was coming up with anything.... She was born 1-5 so right after the holidays. Suddenly, my 2nd cousin whom I reguard with MUCH RESPECT came into my mind, but I didn't think my kids would agree to name her Marilyn. So I thought the first name similar to Marilyn.....and Madison came up.
She's been Madison ever since that day <I was cleaning the bathroom of all things LOL>.

Stargazer - prenamed, we call her Star or Starbaby. She's the bully of the young does, and bullies Ithma, and not snuggly lol But she's young...

Spitfire - Poor thing, she's not that bad lol Kids never did come up with a nickname, I was super busy when we brought her and Star home so I started calling her S.P. and that name stuck. I kinda like tho  She's probably one of our best behaved goats <unless you try to walk her on a leash...good luck with that lol>.

Lyrica & Wysteria - Madison's twin daughters. The kids agreed on My Little Pony theme names for does this year. We decided to go way back in the series I jotted down some names that seemed to fit their personalities and the kids chose them.
Lyrica - we call Lyrie or Lyribug okay...so we call her BUGBUG LOL it just fits, she's such a little goof.
Wysteria - Wystie she's always been more mature of the two, haha...

Our Buck is named after the tv show The Big Bang Theory.

Yep we call him Big Bang LOL Of course it also depends on the day/mood, sometimes I call him Big Brat, Big Dummy, Big Butt, Bang Bang, or Big Pain lol He knows I love him, he really is a brat tho!


----------



## zubbycat (Oct 14, 2012)

Nigel came prenamed. Then when we got the other two wethers, Herbert was already named - he had been born on the May long weekend while the family was at a rodeo in the little town of Herbert. I call him Herbie the Lovebug though. He is soooo cuddly! We needed to pick a name for the third one, and since Herbert and Nigel both sound very English, we went with Winston. Lol. He gets called Winnie a lot though because he's small and his floppy ears bounce when he runs.


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Hoho- I got my first two Boer does about 3 years ago and couldn't for the life of me come up with names for them.
One day my 2 year old cousin came over an I asked him what I should name them. He told me Stacy and Hoho, I laughed it off at first. But the names seemed to stick! Hoho was just one of those goats that are "a little off" she yelled more than anyone and coincidently, my other doe Stacy never took with the buck, so Hoho had two sets of twins before Stacy even got pregnant! Lol
Hoho also had an underbite,.
Not a very big one, but I could notice it,.. I think it just added to her personality. 
I also have a do named Diez, she was born on 10/10/10


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

My boer buckling's name is Masikio. That is the Swahili word for 'ears'. This guy has the longest ears!


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Hmm. Well, I tend to go with pretty normal names. I have an Amazing Grace becasue her mom had kidding issues and it was a miricle she was alive. I have one named Scout's Honor becasue her moms name is Girl Scout. One of my favourites is Ober-Ridge Sophisticated Lady. We call her Sophie! The Saanen doeling I have reserved for spring is going to be named Rashes Ridge RhapsodyInWhite. I came up with is a while ago. I like my names to be longish and fancy for registered stock. For unregistered, I had boer does named Marti, Macy, Shirley, and Blanca becasue she had a super lite blonde head.


----------



## zubbycat (Oct 14, 2012)

Used2bmimi said:


> My boer buckling's name is Masikio. That is the Swahili word for 'ears'. This guy has the longest ears!


Wow! Those ears are awesome!


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

I had a very cute little ND doeling born on my farm this year. She was the smallest out of all her brothers and sisters. So we named her Viva La Gloria after the Greenday song Viva La Gloria (little girl) because she was so little and very loud. The lyrics are:

Little girl,
Little girl why are you crying?

It just stuck and made so much sense for her. We mostly called her Vivi or Viva.


----------



## S+S Homestead (Jul 23, 2012)

Love this thread! I have names just strike me as I see the goat. We have a fainting/pygmy mix buck named Snickers, because he looks like a Snickers bar, but also because he "snickers" when he is in rut.. The girls are Oreo, Xanadu, and Windy. Oreo was black and white when we got her, but grew up to be caramel and black so now we say she is a caramel Oreo. Xanadu just looked like a Xanadu to me. I have no other explanation. Windy has wattles and it was a very windy day when we brought her home. The old (1967) song by The Association was going through my head as we unloaded them from the truck. The name Windy just stuck. 

While we were picking out the 4 goats mentioned above, we noticed a younger doe that was Cinnamon colored that we decided to go back for once she became old enough. When we went to pick her up there was another little girl that cried hysterically. The guy we were buying them from informed us that Cinnamon had a twin, she was pure white and, I just couldn't separate twins, so she became Sugar. We ended up bringing home Sugar and Cinnamon. 

In August, my husband walked out into the goat yard to discover that our older girl Jelly had just given birth. It was such an amazing thing that I posted a Facebook photo entry announcing that a Star is born. The name stuck and she is now Starr. She happens to have a star shaped marking on her forehead.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Most our goats came with names. The boys have named a few. We had a Mickey and Minnie. Mary-Jane because she is all black and since I am a shoe loving chick I named her after my favorite childhood shoe. Eleanor after the mustang on Gone in 60sec.(DH is a mustang fan). Best Beau-Tye for his mother Sunday Best and his father Ram-Beau. Elvira is all black except 2 moonspots highlighting her pooch, she was named for Elvira Mistress of the Dark. Endora from Bewitched cause she reminded me of her. Some nicknames Howie's nickname is Ducky(Howard the Duck), Petunia is Nugget (DH's lil love Nugget),and Ballerina her nickname is Wild Thing. She was not handled very much before we got her. Vixen she's a buckskin and Comet is in her lineage.


----------



## Ninja Goats (Sep 6, 2011)

The first goat, white boar, is named Brie. It was Annie but when she moved to my house I decided all goats get cheese names so we changed it. She doesn't seem to care. 
The next ones are Jack (mostly black) and Colby (spots). They came from the same farm but I'm not sure if they're related. They are boer/nubian.
Then there's the twins, Feta and Gouda. They are nubian/lamancha.









Newest goat is Freckles, nubian (black colar). He doesn't have a cheese name yet, I've had him probably less than a month. He still thinks he's a horse.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Amos is our Saanen sire..he is adorable, lovable and just plain sweet..even in rut I cant help but love on him..His name to me seems to call out gentle and quiet..well he's gentle but far from quiet...he's two years old and lost both his pen buddies this year...( one unknown and one infection) He had been quite sad and so we spend a lot of time with him. He now has new buddies but both Thunder and Clyde are a bit too young to share the pen..so they are fence neighbors until they can all get along....After loosing my boys this year..Amos and me have become quite close...and we comfort each other..plus hes good for pix...always doing some silly stunt...


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Ok, so this isn't a goat name, it's about the name of my horse. I was doing spring rides on new horses at a dude ranch. We got this horse off a meat truck in Nebraska along with another horse. The story we got with her was that she was raised by a 4H kid who rode and loved her but the horse was lost to debt. She walked right up to me in the pen and was a perfect lady at the hitching rail for grooming. She acted a bit funny when I saddled her and was a bit difficult about the bridle, but then she settled down and stood quietly while I saddled another horse. I walked her out a few feet from the barn and she stood perfectly still while I mounted. And then all $&?$ broke loose. She spun around and around bounced off a tree bounced off the barn, kept spinning and spinning. The guys ( I was the only girl who rode there...the rest were cowboy types) all stood around watching and grinning ear to ear. Finally after a few minutes she came to a stop blowing with wild eyes. I stepped off, turned around, and said "holy crap this horse has Tazmania!" well, Tazmania stuck, I got to finish her training (turns out she got mixed up with the other horse and it was the nice one.... Taz had never seen a saddle in her life!) and later bought her from the dude ranch.


----------



## Cornshloger (Jun 14, 2010)

Miss Evonne is my herd queen. Who doesn't like Pee Wee's Playhouse!?!!


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Waking this thread up because I like it. (and also can't sleep)


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

I'll start with my Nigerian Dwarves..I used to have a doe named Solstice, who I named that because her mom was summer, and she was born on the Summer Solstice, so it worked out pretty well. Her brother (a wether I used to own) was named Romeo because he was a little sweetheart, and quite the gentleman. 

The ND doe I own now came with the name Daffodil, but my friend lent me 2 of her brothers as companions for her while I looked for another doe..of course I fell in love with one of them. I named the Oak and Dale because Oakdale was the town they came from..I own Oak now. 

Lastly, I have Athena. My friends had already named her when I got her; they're really in to Greek mythology. Athena is the goddess of wisdom and agriculture, among other things, so the name was fitting. Gone With The Wind is my absolute favorite book, so that's what her first kids will be named after..Darling Scarlett will be one (praying for PINK).


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

My most interesting named goat is Bam Bam. We did not even know his dam was pregnant for sure until he was kicking her repeatedly. Every night we would play with him in her tummy and called him Bam Bam before he was even born. He is quite the trouble maker but he has stolen my heart because he is such a sweetheart.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

My little wether came with the name Goober. It fits him perfectly. He's a ham, a trouble maker, and a complete goober.


----------



## WIGoats (Jan 30, 2015)

We have 4 babies, so each of my 3 kids named one and so did I. My oldest is obsessed with Japan and Anime so she named hers Atsushi. My son is all about sports so he named his Clay Matthews. My youngest named her Silica who knows why, and I named mine Yagi. Since my oldest is all about Japanese and I've been working with to learn japanese I though it would be cute to name one Yagi, it means goat in Japanese.

edited to add: my youngest changed he goats name, now the name is Brownie. Which I am happy for since she had a hard time saying Silica.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

My doe Iris gave birth to a breech buck. He survived, and after some thinking, I decided to name him Calvin. Because of how quiet he was/is. Now he is my silent Cal (and a wether) and learning to be a pack goat. 

Then there is Rosie. She was named after the rose in the Disney movie Beauty and the Beast. Next is Buttercup, named after peanut butter cups (for her dark brown color), and also after the flower and plant name theme we have here. If I were to register her, which I am planning on doing, it would be Triple B. For my big, beautiful, beast  . Anyway, then there is Delilah, daughter of Buttercup. She just looked like a Delilah; that all there is to it. I nicknamed her Lilah, Lub (cause of her round belly), and most recently, Babs.  The last one I'll mention, is Daisy, and May. Daisy is Delilah's daughter, and I wanted a name related to her mother. So, after taking Daisy's white fur into account, and well as Delilah's name, I named her Daisy. May, a daughter of Willow (yet another goat) was born in April, and named after the phrase "April showers bring May flowers". That may have been a bit long.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Only two of my current goats came unnamed -- the two bottle babies we bought last spring. My sister and I are great Jane Austin fans, so we chose the characters from Pride and Prejudice as our namesakes. The little buckling became "Fitz" (after Mr. Darcy, whose 1st name is Fitzwilliam) and of course, the little doeling became Elizabeth, or "Lizzie". After watching the movie again with my son the other night, he laughed that our "Lizzie" has grown up to be nothing like "Miss Elizabeth Bennett" -- she's a lot more like the younger sister "Lydia"! I have to agree -- our Lizzie is a spoiled little drama queen! Sweet as they come, but oh my goodness is she spoiled! If she didn't already know her name so well, I'd be tempted to rename her more appropriately!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Hmm especially see.a recent buckling named Pilgrim because he was born on thanksgiving week. A doe named Freckles because she looks like she has black freckles. Named freckles brother Galahad from a kids book,on tape that my children loved at that time. Still love that name. Might use it again. I think my favorite so far has been a buckling named Maximus Meridius after The Gladiator. Loved that movie and he was a gorgeous blue eyed, tri colored mini alpine


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

My birthday doeling was named Cream her first doeling was named Brown Sugar, and Sugar's half sisters that year were named Black Coffee, Spice and Everything Nice.
So all total I had Black Coffee, with Cream, Sugar, Spice and Everything Nice.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I named my buck Sam, after Uncle Sam because he was red and white with blue eyes.

My first doe had the name Itsy Bitsy, because she was so tiny as a kid and quite the climber!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

We had a very nice LaMancha breeder who gifted us with a bottle baby for 4-H. He let my daughter name her new little doeling. She researched baby names like crazy and settled on "Ditza" - a Jewish name meaning joy and happiness. She's a beautiful doe (pregnant now) and her name fits her!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We had twins named cowboy and pilgrim ..nice looking wether pets


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I have a Porky II- pre-named. Not sure why, but her mother was Porky I...
Tator Tot- also pre-named. Her daughter this year is French Fry, lol.
Rosie II- kids are Gabby (after Gabby Douglas), Splat (who couldn't stand for about 36 hours after birth), and Red Tail Hawk- he obviously has a red tail.
Brown Knee- duh. Her kids are Big T, Rocky Road and C.C. (chocolate chip) after all Brownie flavors.
Maya- pre-named- her boy last year was Cinco de Maya  this year she has a doe named Laila and a buck with no name (he is to be a 4H wether).
Ariana- pre- named- doe kids Hearts Afire- she has a heart shaped spot on her back, and Spit Fire who has a white splash on her nose that looks like spittle, plus she is soooo bad!
Rare Pearl- pre-named- buckling is ....Diamond.... need something to go with that...
Pumpkin- pre-named- buck named Rip..May end up being Riptastic. Sire is Rip Chord.
Buck is SGR Millionaire's Take it to the Bank- pre named. We call him Milly- I know thats a girly name, but it just stuck...
A nigerian dwarf named Fig Newton- pre- named-we call her Zoe.
Another nigi named Penny. Her future kids will be Sheldon, Rog, Wolowitz, Leonard, Amy Farrah Fowler....lol.


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok my two girls relate to their parents some how. Dawn aka Golden Dawn carries the gold part from granddam and mother. Cherry aka Wild Cherry 7up carries the Wild from dam and the 7 from sire and grand sire. Cherry was reddish when I saw her so.....


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

The first of my current goats was in a live nativity and came to us named Bethlehem. We also got her younger half sister, unnamed, and named her Bell. Beth's baby is now 3 years old but her name is still under contention. I call her Jubilee, but my daughter insists her name is Nazareth. Bell's daughter is Liberty. Recently we bought Kainos Van Sant, our buck. His name means, among other things, New Beginnings. At the same time, we bought a one day old buckling, to bring home after weaning. His mother was Angel so the breeder was going to name him Michel Angelo. We settled on Michael. We also fell in love with a cute little doe named Tapestry, so we have her too.


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

When I was a kid, my grandmother and her sister, my great aunt, would refer to each other as "that old goat" when the other wasn't around- so Frances after my grandmother, Irene after my great aunt, and the other two are named after another aunt and one of my wife's aunts...aunts became a trend. And we have a ND that has a doghouse for a shelter and since she always would jump on top and lay there, she became Snoopie (alternate spelling).


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well before I told about the ones with meanings, totally forgot about this!!! 
I only have one more doe with meaning and that Elma. My grandmas name was Elma Jean but she always went by Jean. Over the years my grandma always showed such a interest in my goats and loved having me take her out and showing her what I have going on. My grandma ended up getting cancer and spent most of her last days in bed sleeping, even on her birthday. But little Elma and her sister were born on her birthday and they were preemies so I gathered them up and took them in her house. My grandma fell in love with Elma and even helped me clean them and man them up a bed. So I named Elma after my grandma, which she swore was so mean because she hated that name lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, this started with Star Trek...I have Guinen, named for Whoopie Goldberg's character in Star Trek Next Generation. I also have a Jordy, named for the blind guy from the same show. Barbara Gene is named for Reba 'cause she thinks she has such a great singing voice. 
Pup's registered name is Gitli, which means a small friendly dog in Chinook. He and his brother, Nacoma (warrior spirit), were named by the tribal kids in my neighborhood.


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Jill, I love the name Barbara Jean...very fitting for a goat who thinks they can do everything :ROFL:


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Josie Biscuit is a ND named after a descendant of the race horse Sea Biscuit, a paint named Josephine (Champs Lil Biscuit.) Josephine's dam died when she was a few days old, and although Josie's dam didn't die, Josie also had a bit of a rough start in life. Both overcame obstacles. Josie, the goat, is a buckskin with minimal white which includes a "racing stripe" on one thigh. 

http://www.thebiscuitpress.com/josephine.html


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

My daughter got her first got 2 years ago we bought her off of a friend of mine and was 6 months old. We had to get her pin ready so we didn't bring her home right away. My daughter was trying to think of a name for her. Every time we went out to see her she would chew on my daughters blue jeans so she decided to name her bluejeans. We breed her and she had a buckling (he's a wether) keeping with the bluejeans theme she named him Levi. They are ND. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

We have Valentine who was born on Valentines day and has a heart on his back. 

The other two the previous owner named and they know their names so I just kept their names (Daisy and Carolina).


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 13, 2014)

We have all ND.

The first two that we got last year were already named. The breeder has a movie star theme..

Daisy Duke.... we shortened it and just call her Daisy
Jeanette McDonald.... wifey didn't care for that so started calling her Gigi. (more to this story in a minute)

Then we acquired our first buck. He smelled SO bad I named him Pepe LePew.

Then we got a little buckling at about 3 months old. He's a buckskin. When he was little and lonely making his pathetic "give me attention" noises he sounded just like Spongebob Squarepants laughing. So names kept accumulating.... Buckshot Spongebob Buckaroo Bonzai... Buck for short

Then we got another adult doe. She's a sandy color.... wait for it.... her name is Sandy. We think she's sterile as she's been bred several times but isn't pregnant.

Then for our 14th anniversary I learned that the traditional gift, according to Hallmark, is animals. So I thought.. Why not goats!!? So I got three more...

Doe... Ruth
Doe... Cindy

Wether... He's BIG for a ND. He's black with bright blue eyes. I named him Edward Teach... Eddie for short.

Then yesterday we had the 2 new additions. 2 little doelings. One got named Claire. My son thought she looked like a chocolate eclaire. 

Ok, so we're down to the last one.. Remember Gigi? She's the new mommy. Now a friend of mine happens to be called Gigi by her grand kids. This has been a comical topic of conversation a few times. So you know I had to mess with her about naming the new kids after her children. Well we had fun with that and I told my family about the conversation... well one of the names stuck and we really did name the last one after her daughter.... So the last one is named Carleigh.

And if anyone has actually read all this and is wondering why Eddie was named Edward Teach... that was Blackbeard's real name. Except Eddie doesn't have slow burning fuses stuck in his beard.


----------

